# What won't you buy used?



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Honestly, I wasn't sure where to put this. At first it was going to go in my Due Date Club, then Frugality & Finances, and finally I decided to put it here. If it's in the wrong place I'm sorry.

I'm due again in January, and I'm wondering, what baby supplied will you absolutely not buy used?

For me, so far it's the carseat and crib and mattress that are the big three.

From a safety aspect, can you think of anything else I should not get used?


----------



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

If you plan to pump I wouldn't buy a breast pump used...just my personal take.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssolberg99* 
If you plan to pump I wouldn't buy a breast pump used...just my personal take.









I didn't even think about that! Not sure if I'll pump or not, but if I do it will be new, right out of the box!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The car seat and breast pump (unless I got it from someone I trusted) are the two things. I'm ok with used cribs and such as long as you know it wasn't recalled and it meets all safety standards (which is something you have to verify with any piece of baby equiptment).

I got a TON of my stuff off of craigslist and saved a bundle!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I think a car seat is the only thing for me.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Only the carseat - the expiry dates are so short (imo) that I'd rather start with something new & not have to go through 5 seats.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Car seat is the only thing I can think of I wouldn't get used. We never used a crib so that thought wouldn't enter my mind


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

The only thing I wouldn't buy used is a breastpump... single user, not hospital grade.

A single user pump can't be properly sterilized. The warranty is void if it's sold or given to another person. Pumps also wear out gradually. The motor on electric pumps will go after a period of time and the pump can slowly lose suction. Other parts can wear out on manual pumps, and although they can be replaced, manual pumps are cheap enough that I'd just buy a new one.

For a carseat, I wouldn't buy used off of something like Craigslist or kijiji, but I would buy from somebody I knew well enough to be sure about the history of seat (ie, no accidents). I'd just check the expiry date on the seat to make sure that it would be good for the period of time that we wanted to use it. I know people who thought they were saving money by buying a used seat, but they weren't really because it was so close to the expiry. We even check the expiry date when we buy carseats from stores... since they can sit in storage for up to a year before being sold.

Used cribs I have no problem with at all. Our kids have only slept in used cribs... MIL and my mom bought used cribs to have at their houses, and we got a hand-me-down from SIL. We co-slept, but had a side car crib when our first got older, and the kids did use a crib from time to time when we were at the grandparents. It's easy to check recall lists, and I think the current standard for crib safety is about twenty years old... so used cribs need to be pretty old to not meet the standard.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I did buy a carseat used but it was only 2 years old and I trust the mama that said it wasn't in an accident.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have actually bought everything listed so far used ... carseat, breast pump, crib, mattress...I guess I'm a cheapskate, lol!

The people who gave them to me/ sold them to me were all friends and family that I trusted and the items were all pretty close to being new.

I can't think of anything I wouldn't get used, except for sposies.

Well. maybe bath toys or nose syringes or toothbrushes....


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Car seat and breast pump--unless I knew the previous owner really well (my sister, best friend, etc.).


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Toothbrushes... of everything on this list it's the only thing I wouldn't get used.









Now that being said _I_ wouldn't get a nose sucker thingie used either, but I won't use them new, so it's a moot point.

As for carseats and breastpumps I would buy them used... but only if I knew the person and the history. However if you can afford to swing it new then it'll be better for you in terms of expirations (for the carseats) and useful life (for the breast pump)


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

car seats, breast pumps, artificial teats (if I bottle-fed), shoes (for those that are actually walking; crib shoes are fine), nose syringes, toothbrushes


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I wouldn't do a car seat, but I did do a breast pump. I needed a double electric and found a hardly used Medela for half the price. I couldn't afford a new one, and had an aching hand from my manual.







For me it was a calculated risk.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh yeah definitely not shoes.


----------



## mimie (Mar 7, 2003)

Carseat, crib and crib mattress. I borrowed a breast pump from a relative and had no problems doing that (although I don't think I would buy one used from a stranger).

ETA: DH did not want a used bassinet, either. I was considering it because they are used for such a short period of time, but we ended up buying a new mini co-sleeper. DD never slept in it (preferred to be as close to mama as possible at all times).


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Mattresses- dh used to work at Terminix and saw cases of bed bugs, actual bed bugs. It was gross. Now we don't buy used mattresses.

We have gotten used bassinets. I washed the sheets and it was fine.

I would get a used car seat or breast pump from someone I trusted.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Car seats (unless I really trusted that person), mattresses, breast pump unless I really knew the previous owner (like my SIL), shoes, toothbrushes and underware.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, I got my breastpump (PIS) used from a woman I met in playgroup once. I just boiled everything that would touch me or the milk and never had a problem. I'm going to give it to a friend who's pregnant since it still works just fine. I gave away my DD's carseat to a friend, so I guess I would get that used as long as it was from someone I knew wouldn't lie about being in an accident or if it wasn't past the expiry date. I sleep on hotel mattresses, so I would buy one used then just spray it down with tea tree and vinegar before use (but since we co-sleep don't have to worry about getting a used mattress or crib). Bought tons of clothes, cloth dipes, and shoes from thrift shops or on ebay (before they stopped cloth dipes) with no problems. I guess I wouldn't buy used toothbrushes, bottle nipples (but would take these from a friend and boil them for use), and nose syringe (but never use it anyway. . .so wouldn't buy one).


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
Car seats (unless I really trusted that person), mattresses, breast pump unless I really knew the previous owner (like my SIL), shoes, toothbrushes and underware.

YEah, these. I dont know why shoes bother me so much, but they do. SIL has her kids wear garage sale shoes and it just gives me the heebe jeebies. I think passing between siblings are fine, but thats as far as it goes!


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Wouldn't buy used at all - carseat (and as someone said, toothbrushes and nose suctioners, but that hardly needs to be said I would think, lol!), and shoes, once they start walking - it seems like it wouldn't be good for their feet because people wear them into their own foot shape

Would not buy used, from an unknown source (i.e. Craigslist, someone off the internet, resale shop) - breast pump, crib, mattress. However, I have gotten all of those used from very close friends/family that I know do not have bedbugs, Hepatitis, etc. And I just checked that the crib meets current safety standards and hasn't been recalled.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a used carseat (infant) for each of my children. Also, a used breastpump from my sister. I guess I don't see using already been used 'things' as all that risky, honestly. The gross factor of a used toothbrush? Sure. But other stuff? Not so much.


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I got 2 Britax Marathon car seats from my neighbor (who is also a friend) the seats were less than a year old. They were moving out of the country and did not want to pack them along...I had no problem at all taking them...free BTW!!!

I would buy a used crib...but buy a new mattress for it...I wish I could have found our Amby used









I would not buy used bedding though...I can not explain why though...just my own wierdness I guess considering that I had no problem with used diapers


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I'd CONSIDER used for everything.

That being said, unless I was related to the person selling me a carseat, I probably wouldn't buy used. But dd used ds' old car seat, and I'm comfortable with that. I need to know the history. I won't sell or give away our car seats when our kids are done with them because they're past the expiry date (2 kids, 3 years apart = 8+ years of use for a car seat).

I wouldn't buy a regular bed mattress used, but a crib mattress is different (it's pretty well sealed), and all the used ones we had, we knew where they came from.

We had a used cribs.
We had a used bassinette.
We had a donated baby swing.
We gave our doorway jumper to a friend.
We have a used toddler bed.
We have used clothing.
We have bought used underwear.
We have used toys.
We'd buy a used stroller.
We'd buy a used sling.
We've done GENTLY used shoes (i.e. church shoes), but I won't buy them if they have ANY heal wear or wear to the footbed. But a lot of 'dress' shoes (especially for boys) get worn about 4 times and then outgrown.
We buy used cars.
We bought a "used" house







.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone! It's good to see I wasn't overlooking anything really obvious.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

there is nothing that I wouldn't buy used. heck, I just bought used diapers


----------



## Unity9 (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

The only thing I wouldn't buy used is a breastpump... single user, not hospital grade.

A single user pump can't be properly sterilized. The warranty is void if it's sold or given to another person. Pumps also wear out gradually
They can be sterilized medically (autoclaved).


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

I won't buy/accept a used carseat, shoes, or underwear. Carseat, safety. Shoes and underwear, strange hang-up. Other than that, everything around here is used from furniture to clothing to bouncy seat, etc.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

I am curious...why is it bad to buy used shoes for kids?

TIA


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

It's like a PP said that shoes usually conform to the shape of one's feet as well as the walking patterns of the previous owner. I feel that the new owner will have to adapt and compensate to the previous patterns and coming from a structural development (of the feet, knees, hips) point of view it may not be very sound.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
It's like a PP said that shoes usually conform to the shape of one's feet as well as the walking patterns of the previous owner. I feel that the new owner will have to adapt and compensate to the previous patterns and coming from a structural development (of the feet, knees, hips) point of view it may not be very sound.









: I agree with the pp who said she buys dress shoes that haven't been worn though. It's pretty obvious when looking whether the child wore them a lot, and whether the shoe has conformed.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

i buy everything used....


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
I am curious...why is it bad to buy used shoes for kids?

TIA

Um, for me, I hate feet. Unless they are my children's or my own, I think they're gross. Even my husband. Don't ask; I don't know why.







Since I feel that way, I don't think I could stomach someone else's shoes.

Just a crazy personal thing.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grumpybear* 
It's like a PP said that shoes usually conform to the shape of one's feet as well as the walking patterns of the previous owner. I feel that the new owner will have to adapt and compensate to the previous patterns and coming from a structural development (of the feet, knees, hips) point of view it may not be very sound.

Yep, and I think it is especially bad for children.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

The only thing I haven't yet seen mentioned is cycle helmets. I see loads of kids ones cheep but I haven't wanted to risk it.


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

hmm...carseat, bottle nipples, breast pump, etc if I didn't know them.
And underwear. I don't understand why there is used underwear for sale in the thrift shops/garage sales. I can not wear another woman's panties/bra. I just can't. It's just a personal thing.


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

The only thing I haven't yet seen mentioned is cycle helmets. I see loads of kids ones cheep but I haven't wanted to risk it.
Yeah, I wouldn't either especially since a new one is only $20. But I figure the money we saved by buying the bike used covers that lol!


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Mattresses- dh used to work at Terminix and saw cases of bed bugs, actual bed bugs. It was gross. Now we don't buy used mattresses.

We have gotten used bassinets. I washed the sheets and it was fine.

Funny that you should put those two together, because we actually got bedbugs from a used bassinet. Now I'm very careful about bringing home things like that. And we ended up co-sleeping so it was totally unnecessary.


----------

